# Newest CM7 for Droid x



## fat12yearold (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find the newest CM7 for the droid x?

perhaps a Stable build, I looked on the CM forms and website but they dont got any stable builds

and good nightly I should pick instead?

thanks


----------



## openbox (Jun 28, 2011)

There is no stable, but you can start at the link. CM4DX-GB is relatively stable and most things work well.

Edit. Oops, forgot the link. t.crawford pasted one though.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Jan 14, 2012)

Depends, are you on GB or old school Froyo like I am? I'm running Nightly #154 and it's stable (so far) Anyways here's the thread for either kernel you're on. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1458-how-to-installing-cm4dx-or-cm4dx-gb/


----------



## fat12yearold (Jan 8, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## qwertymodo (Dec 24, 2011)

CM4DX-GB has a lot more fixes than the official nightlies running on the froyo kernel. This thread has the most up-to date releases. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10191-updated-info-on-revnumbers-cm4dx-gb/

The OP in that thread isn't being kept up-to-date very well either, so you need to check out the recent posts to find releases. The most recent one as of 01/12/12 is here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10191-updated-info-on-revnumbers-cm4dx-gb/page__view__findpost__p__380910


----------

